# White Widow IN. product test of new 2.0 Bar chip



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

NOTE THIS IS ONLY A PRODUCT REVIEW
This has been top secret since development started of this new chip and now will be available shortly to everyone. 
Ben Swann has been in the works of a new 2 Bar chip WITH TIMING and it has been a long road but now it is finished. I had the pleasure of testing several prototype chips for Ben on my car and found that this chip is down right amazing. The test car was a 1988 5KTQ MC-1 MAC-11C with BPV custom **** and 1.8 bar spring and new turbo. 
With radar detector in hand and a tank of 89 I set out on a test drive on some of my favorite roads on Long Island. On the straight away it just took off like a bat out of hell. On the curvy hilly roads there was no stopping it, it was like the little engine that could. You would think that the engine peaked out going up a hill but it just keep going and going as the boost gauge read 2 Bar!!! 
With the road test in hand some Dyno testing should be coming shortly. 
Ben estimates and I agree that the car now has something in the range of 240-250 hp and that is just a chip! 
Here's the low down: 
It will run on 87 to 93 but likes a 89 at minimum if possible. 
The power band is smooth and responsive, it as if the came from the factory with the chip. 
The best power band is between 3000 and 4000 rpm in 3rd and 4th gear. That said the power is evident as soon as you press the gas in any gear. 
After speaking to Ben the price will be reasonable as always. 
I MUST insist if you are going to run this chip that you have a BPV or a BOV. If not you are just asking for trouble. 
This is the first major product testing for White Widow Industries and will continue of service of excellence as we pride ourselves in providing the utter most quality. 
It is so new that the kit is not even listed on his website yet. The chip is called a 2+T. That standing for 2 plus Bar chip with timing. 
The chip is available at http://gtquattro.com/GTQKITS.html 
Cheers!


----------

